# Cock Fight gone wrong



## SarahSand1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all, In the forum of raising sheep I promised you all a picture /movie of our doggie having  teritorial disagreement with our rooster called Goballs, he is called that name for obvious reasons as he is a very fertile rooster  and has in the past two years produced many chickens.

Well here is the picture, neither Shultz or Goballs will back away from a dispute.
Enjoy.

 to you all 

Sarah


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 22, 2012)

So how long did the stare-down last?

I used to have an EE who hated my now deceased German Shepherd Dog. She was (the dog) an old girl who protected the chickens but that EE would chase after her and bite her tail!

Chickens can be soooo "guardy". We had a min pin show up one day and about 20 hens and 1 roo surrounded the dog and the dog ran away! Our old guard chickens would surround and make a huge fuss if a stranger pulled up. Crazy chickens!

That is a pretty roo, the white tail is interesting. What kind is he?


----------



## SarahSand1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So how long did the stare-down last?
> 
> I used to have an EE who hated my now deceased German Shepherd Dog. She was (the dog) an old girl who protected the chickens but that EE would chase after her and bite her tail!
> 
> ...


*
The roo is a New Hampshire Sussex Cross, *

We inherited him when we moved into this place as the previous owners could not catch him, I somehow do not think they wanted to as he perches in a big pear tree we have and he does not like motor bikes as my partner found out the hard way when he went to round up sheep on his motor bike and had Mr. Goballs land on his head in fury.  I could not stop laughing but my partner could not stop cussing as he fell of the bike and smashed the head light. He went chassing the rooster with a shot gun and I prevented this by turning the garden hose on my partner to calm him down.         Cost of headlight $75 AUD, sheesh you could have bought 10 roosters for that at auction here but none as pretty as Goballs.  To shut husband up I paid for the head light :/

Oh well, men, they think more of their motorized toys than they do of their critters, beside the rooster was too old for the pot any how it would be like eating shoe leather.
Speaking of motorized toys, hubby came back yesterday with a 4 wheeled stock chaser, heck, he was whinging about a $75 head light and spent $3000 on this new toy.  Reccons it was too good to pass up at auction, a new one would have cost $8000.  

Mind you I had a great time on it too.  Just the thing for visiting neighbours paddocks.  Now where did that pesky ram get to  I think I can catch him with this gizzmo.

 to you all 

Sarah


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 22, 2012)

Is that a Norfolk terrier?


----------



## SarahSand1 (Oct 22, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Is that a Norfolk terrier?


LOL I would not know what he is,  AFIK his father was part poodle, part terrier of some sort and his mother is part ****zu and what ever else thrown in.   As we call it in Australian, a Bitzer, bits of everything.
All we know is he can be one smart dog when he wants to be and at other time he is a right proper PITA.  Mind you, he has fathered some beutiful puppies which sold for $300AUD each.  We only paid $200 AUD for him so he has already paid for himself with his puppies.

Here is a picture of the last remaining puppy which we are keeping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to ya all 

Sarah


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2012)

That is downright funny.  The two of them look just determined to stare the other to death.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 24, 2012)

That rooster is too funny. The pup is too adorable!


----------



## Mommas Minis (Nov 1, 2012)

Too cute!


----------



## SarahSand1 (Nov 1, 2012)

The Rooster won today, Doggie was distracted for a moment by our sheep and the rooster scored the knock out blow, you could have heard the yelping for miles.  I think doggie has learned his lesson no more chicken dinners for him.  On a brighter note, gave a lift to a hitchhiker today, we were discussing chickens as I was on my way to pick up some chooks from an advert.  She gave me three Sussex Chooks and a New Hampshire for free.   Worth about $60 AUD at Auction.  She could not be bothered with them any more. Not a bad payment for a 5 mile ride    Beutiful birds well looked after, I have them segregated at the moment for a day or so and the rooster is eyeing them off in anticipation for his new nuptuals.

 to ya all 

Sarah


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2012)

Yay for the sussex! What kind of sussex? We have/breed speckled sussex here.


----------



## SarahSand1 (Nov 2, 2012)

This kind of sussex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't know what you all call them in your parts


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 2, 2012)

We call it a Light Sussex, and it is very hard to find here. I also love the Coronation Sussex. I do have Delawares that are also wht/blk markings.
Funny how around here no one ever wants "white" anything...white chickens, turkeys, goats, even sheep, no one wants white. 
I happen to love white/with black and real red combs and wattles. Love the wht/blk/red thing.
I do love my goats but poultry is just more interesting to me.

She is a beauty!

BTW hope your doggie didn't get too hurt by your roo.


----------

